# IIS remoteadministration



## dOpEnEsS (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt auf einen IIS 5.1 Server per remote verbindung zuzugreifen um Datein zu verschieben/löschen/kopieren usw.Ich hab bis jetzt nur gelesen das man die Benutzerrechte verändern kann.Jedoch will ich halt von meinen Arbeitsplatz aus auf meinen Rechner zuhause zugreifen um dann ab und zu mal für Ordnung usw. zu sorgen.
Eine Lösung per Ftp wäre ungünstig da mein Arbeitgeber Port 20+21 gesperrt hat.Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar!

cya


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. September 2004)

pcAnywhere oder die Remote-Desktop oder wie das bei Win2k3 (?)-Server heißt ...


----------



## dOpEnEsS (3. September 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt mal die Remotedesktop-Webverbindung getestet.Die Funktioniert auch.Das dumme is nur das ich auf Arbeit hinter nem Proxy sitze der die Verbindung nicht zuläßt.Dann kommt halt immer die Meldung "Remoteverbindungen nicht aktiviert".
Nunja kennt sonst noch jemand eine Möglichkeit den Server per remote zu administrieren?

cya


----------

